# Help me choose from what's available to me



## Camaro4Me (Mar 27, 2009)

Been looking at the 55g cookie cutter (smaller Mbuna) list, and comparing to what seems to be available at my LFS in the "mixed" tank. I see what looks like:

These are all very small (less than 1 inch)

Kenyi (IIRC this is one to avoid)
Yellow Labs
Metriaclima estherae (OB)
Maingano
Melanochromis parallelus
Melanochromis johannii or Metriaclima estherae (Red) - can't tell yet

This is larger (2 - 2.5 inch)

Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei"

Like most newbies, I'd like to have color, but also happy campers. Not interested in breeding necessarily, or cross-breeding issues (really no place in my area to "trade" or sell). Thus, I'll follow the recommended yellow labs and see if I can get some Pseudotropheus saulosi.

I like the Maingano's and the Metriaclima estherae (OB) - Will these or any of the others listed above mix ok with the labs and saulosi?

And can I add the larger Acei's at relatively the same time as these smaller folks?

Thanks!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

go with the labs , zebras, and maingaino ....should all get along fine at least 3 females and 1 male of each should do the trick...maybe a couple more labs


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

i would go with labs and maingano's no zebras, they can be ******** when older.

male to female ratio doesnt matter as much with either the maingano's or labs. 
and they will provide a great contrast.


----------



## Camaro4Me (Mar 27, 2009)

OK - after a closer exam of what's available, let me update my list a bit. Looks like I have:

Larger ones - between 2-2.5 inches:

Melanochromis Auratus (1 male, others slightly smaller and not fure sure the sex)

Labidochromis sp "Perlmutt"

Psuedotropheus Socolofi

NO Acei's as I first thought - Now that I see them again I'm pretty sure they are the "Perlmutts"

All the above are currently in the same tank at my LFS.

Seems like although there is some chasing when everyone "thinks" it's dinner time, there's really no damage to anyone, and very little chasing any other time. Everyone seems to have nice colors as compared to the profiles here.

And as I stated, I've been looking at the cookie cutters for a 55g. But - I see no cookie cutter recipe for an all male tank, and I think I'd rather have greater diversity than breeding - so tell me about mixing anything mentioned that's available to me in an all male setup. I like all these alot, and was wondering about being about to just mix up males of some of my favs, which are:

Yellow Labs
Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt"
Melanochromis auratus
Pseudotropheus Socolofi
Metriaclima estherae (OB)
Maingano
Melanochromis johannii or Metriaclima estherae (Red)
Cynotilapia afra (Cobue)
Pseudotropheus saulosi

And, I still need to know if I can add small (1inch) fishes with larger (2-2.5inch) fishes, as some of these at my LFS are quite small, and other a nice size.

Being that I didn't know anything about African Cichlids 2 weeks ago, I've learned a ton here! But still need some advise - Thanks a ton folks! :thumb:


----------



## fancy diver (Mar 21, 2009)

I would steer clear of any melanochromis species to be safer.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

labs afra and red zebra....provide u with some variety of color...IME the zebras dont get too overly agressive more twards their own *** found...my male chases my females but not so much the other fish could be different for someone else tho....u can always see if the store will take em back if they end up not working out and exchange for a different species


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

auratus 
will be too agressive for a 55.


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

So far my Auratus is the one that is the least aggressive in my 55.. 8) My auratus is a male...


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

cindylou said:


> So far my Auratus is the one that is the least aggressive in my 55.. 8) My auratus is a male...


how old and big is he?....soon **** get nasty ....unless u get lucky with a laid back male auratus..


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

My tank has been going since last sept. He is probably between 3 & 4 inches....


----------



## Camaro4Me (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, I think I'm going to go with the following:

Yellow Labs 
Pseudotropheus socolofi 
Metriaclima estherae (OB) 
Maingano 
Metriaclima estherae (Red) 
Pseudotropheus saulosi 
Iodotropheus sprengerae 
Syndontis "something or other"

I haven't found a local place to get the saulosi or sprengerae yet - so that's a maybe. I really like all these fish, and I think if they can get along, I'll have created what I had in mind. I understand that there may be aggressions later when they get older/larger and sexually active - but I'm getting everything so far (except the saulosi) where I work, so there's no issues with being able to return them this week or next year - that buys me an opportunity to 'test the waters' without fear, and with an immediate escape should things go south.

If I'm understanding everything correctly, if I can end up with all males, there might be less aggressions? Right now, they are all too small to tell - they are all happy little pre-adolescents just having fun in the sandbox 

Thanks for all the input! And I welcome any other as well :thumb:


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

Yellow Labs
Pseudotropheus socolofi
Maingano
Metriaclima estherae (Red)

I would go with six of each of the above (one male and five females for all but the yellow labs) and get some petricola cats (4 or so) to clean up the excess fry Lots of color and movement. I would also go with albino socolofi if possible, a beautiful blazing white fish.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

To anwser your question about size...I've read people say anything under 1.5 inches isn't safe from being eaten but I don't know if a 2.5 inch fish could fit it in it's mouth or not. I think they were talking adult fish. Maybe get a tank divider to be on the safe side, with the smaller fish seperated for a while.

Have you decided to go all male?


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

Just a word of caution about mixed tanks. They are usually poor quality pond bread specimens and there is a really high chance that they are hybrids of some sort. The fish in the "mixed" tanks are usually a couple dollars cheaper than those in species labeled tanks. If they could guarantee that they mixed fish were a specific species, they could charge more and label them individually. As stated earlier, I would avoid any melanochromis species. The previous poster may have mentioned this due to aggression, but another reason for them to be avoided out of a mixed tank is because they are almost guaranteed to be hybrids. The other more commonly hybrid species are red zebras and yellow labs. If it were my dollar, I would locate a local breeder and buy from them. My second choice would be a reputable aquabid seller, then a reputable online retailer. If you do choose to go with fish from the mixed tank, wait until they are 2-3". This way you have a better chance of detecting hybrids.


----------

